# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Thermen Goirle (Goirle)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Thermen Goirle
De Schietberg 1 
Goirle (NB)

Bezoek de website van Thermen Goirle

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Thermen Goirle (Goirle).*

----------


## Ilse34

mooie sauna en heel erg groot.
vele sauna's - baden - grote tuin.
de meest uitgebreide sauna waar ik al geweest ben.
ga ik zeker nog terug naar toe.

----------

